

Yahoo chooses Tel Aviv to start its first ever startup accelerator (SigmaLabs) - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/brief/yahoo-startup-accelerator-sigmalabs-tel-aviv/

======
jseeff
This is latest in a number of new accelerators based totally or partially in
Tel Aviv, adding to the many already here.... other recent newbies are William
Hill
([https://developer.williamhill.com/whlabs](https://developer.williamhill.com/whlabs))
and Samsung ([http://www.runwaysamsung.com/](http://www.runwaysamsung.com/))

